# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  To κλουβί των cockatiels μου (Πέπε-Όλγα)

## giok

Καλησπέρα σας! 
Εγώ, ο Πέπε & η Όλγα έχουμε συστηθεί αλλού. Θα ήθελα εδώ να σας παρουσιάσω & το κλουβί τους. Το προηγούμενο κλουβί (αυτό που έμενε ο Πέπε 7 χρόνια & η Όλγα 1 μήνα) ήταν μεγάλο αλλά είπα να φερθώ γενναιόδωρα! Το πήρα από Γαλλία Online σε πολύ καλή τιμή (συμπεριλαμβανομένου των μεταφορικών). Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την ποιότητα του κλουβιού (RHR) καθώς & από τη συνεργασία του υπευθύνου του συγκεκριμένου e-shop. 

Μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ: 


    


Έβαλα μέσα φυσικά κλαδιά (κυρίως μουριάς) αφού τα έπλυνα με βραστό νερό και ξύδι & τα άφησα αρκετές μέρες στον ήλιο. Τέλος, τα ψέκασα με αντιπαρασιτικό sray(pinex) λίγο πριν τα βάλω στο κλουβί. Μετά έβαλα παιχνίδια (πλαστικά & ξύλινα με σχοινί) - τα παλιά τους & 1 καινούργιο.

 Στις φωτογραφίες εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε πως έγινε μετά την προσθήκη όλων αυτών:


    


Το κλουβί όπως είδατε στις φωτογραφίες ανοίγει από πάνω όπου μπαίνει μια ξύλινη πατήστρα. Έβαλα κλαδί στην πλαινή πλευρά & κανά 2 σκάλες και σχοινί-πατήστρα για να παίζουν όταν είναι έξω. Στην αρχή έβαζα σπόρια & νερό εξωτερικά (στην κορυφή) αλλά τα έβγαλα γιατί δεν έλεγαν να μπούνε μέσα (η Όλγα κυρίως) όταν έπρεπε να μπούνε. Τώρα χωρίς φαί εκεί όταν πεινάσουν μπαίνουν μέσα & ξαναβγαίνουν αν δεν είναι ώρα ύπνου όπου κλείνω την οροφή & νάνι...

----------


## vagelis76

Μπράβο Γιάννη !!!!!
Κουκλίστικο το κλουβί των μικρών σου !!!!
Με τα σπόρια αντιμετωπίζεις θέμα ή είναι όλα οκ????

----------


## giok

> Μπράβο Γιάννη !!!!!
> Κουκλίστικο το κλουβί των μικρών σου !!!!
> Με τα σπόρια αντιμετωπίζεις θέμα ή είναι όλα οκ????



Γιώργος  :Happy:   :Happy: 

Με τα σπόρια έχω θέμα ναι. Στο προηγούμενο κλουβί είχα πλαστική (σκληρή) διαφάνεια στα σημεία που έφευγαν σπόρια. Είδα ότι χρησιμοποιείτε πλέξιγκλας ε? Κάτι θα κάνω απλά είμαι και γω στη φάση που παρατηρώ από που έχω πιο πολλές απώλειες

----------


## mitsman

Καλοριζικο να ειναι και να τα φιλοξενησει ευχομαι για πολλα χρονια!!!

σε τι τιμη σου ηρθε? ΑΝ μου επιτρεπεις φυσικα!

----------


## giok

> Καλοριζικο να ειναι και να τα φιλοξενησει ευχομαι για πολλα χρονια!!!
> 
> σε τι τιμη σου ηρθε? ΑΝ μου επιτρεπεις φυσικα!



Το πήρα 138 μαζί με τα μεταφορικά (89 το κλουβί & τα υπόλοιπα τα μεταφορικά). Έκανε περίπου 6 εργάσιμες & ήρθε με ACS. Σε άλλα sites το έβρισκα τουλάχιστον 125+75 (μεταφορικά)

----------


## mitsman

θυμασαι διαστασεις???? του κλουβιου, καθαρες!!! χωρις το επιπλο!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα.
Καλορίζικο το κλουβί σου.
Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου στείλεις με πμ τα στοιχεία του καταστήματος?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vagelis76

> Γιώργος  
> 
> Με τα σπόρια έχω θέμα ναι. Στο προηγούμενο κλουβί είχα πλαστική (σκληρή) διαφάνεια στα σημεία που έφευγαν σπόρια. Είδα ότι χρησιμοποιείτε πλέξιγκλας ε? Κάτι θα κάνω απλά είμαι και γω στη φάση που παρατηρώ από που έχω πιο πολλές απώλειες



Γιάννης = δικαιολογείται λόγω ώρας  :Indifferent0020:  και κούρασης από τη δουλειά.. :Happy: 

Το πιθανότερο είναι να χρειαστείς το πλέξι γκλάς στη περιοχή που έχεις τα μπωλ με τις τροφές...από εκεί βλέπω εγώ να πετάγονται προς το παρόν.
Και ίσως μια 10ποντη ράβδος περιμετρικά του κλουβιού για τη περίοδο που έχουμε πολλά πούπουλα και τα φτερουγίσματα φεύγουν ακόμα και από το ταψάκι που έχει .

----------


## giok

> θυμασαι διαστασεις???? του κλουβιου, καθαρες!!! χωρις το επιπλο!



Οι διαστάσεις του χωρίς το έπιπλο είναι 61x46x82

----------


## giok

> Γιάννης = δικαιολογείται λόγω ώρας  και κούρασης από τη δουλειά..
> 
> Το πιθανότερο είναι να χρειαστείς το πλέξι γκλάς στη περιοχή που έχεις τα μπωλ με τις τροφές...από εκεί βλέπω εγώ να πετάγονται προς το παρόν.
> Και ίσως μια 10ποντη ράβδος περιμετρικά του κλουβιού για τη περίοδο που έχουμε πολλά πούπουλα και τα φτερουγίσματα φεύγουν ακόμα και από το ταψάκι που έχει .



Ξέρεις που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ πλέξι γκλας??
Τι εννοείς να κάνω με τη ράβδο?? Δεν το κατάλαβα

----------


## mitsman

> Οι διαστάσεις του χωρίς το έπιπλο είναι 61x46x82


Απο Ελλαδα το κλουβι του Βαγγελη το δικο μου και του Ζαχου, με διαστασεις καθαρες 65χ55χ120 
μονο 130 ευρω!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ το βρήκα σε υποκατάστημα γνωστής αλυσίδας,που έχει οικιακό εξοπλισμό,εργαλεία,ξυλεία και χρώματα και υδραυλικά.
Σίγουρα θα βρείς και σε μαγαζιά που φτιάχνουν επιγραφές και ταμπέλες ή που εξοπλίζουν καταστήματα.Πολύ πιθανόν και εκεί που έχουν γυψοσανίδες.

Αυτό που βρήκα εγώ υπήρχε σε διάφορες διαστάσεις και πάχη,τετράγωνα και ορθογώνια σχετικά μεγάλα και σκέφτομαι λοιπόν εγώ να κόψω λωρίδες των 10-15 εκατοστών και να "ντύσω" γύρω -γύρω το κλουβί,από το σημείο που τελειώνει η σχάρα της βάσης.
Σκέφτομαι να τρυπηθεί και να πιαστεί πάνω στα κάγκελα με βίδες,μεγάλες ροδέλες και πεταλούδες,για να μπορεί να βγαίνει εύκολα γιοα καθάρισμα...

----------


## giok

> Απο Ελλαδα το κλουβι του Βαγγελη το δικο μου και του Ζαχου, με διαστασεις καθαρες 65χ55χ120 
> μονο 130 ευρω!!!!


Μπορείς να μου βάλεις σε link τα κλουβιά αυτά να τα δω??

----------


## mitsman

> Μπορείς να μου βάλεις σε link τα κλουβιά αυτά να τα δω??


 *Έτοιμη η "μεζονέτα " μας(κλουβί κοκατίλ).*Το νεο μου κλουβι !!!! 

Ακριβως το ιδιο εχω και εγω... φοβερο κλουβι!

----------


## giok

> *Έτοιμη η "μεζονέτα " μας(κλουβί κοκατίλ).*
> 
> 
> 
> Το νεο μου κλουβι !!!! 
> 
> Ακριβως το ιδιο εχω και εγω... φοβερο κλουβι!



Ναι σωστά το είχα δει... Τέλειο κλουβί!! Μόνο 130??

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεν μας στελνεται με πμ και το καταστημα να το εχουμε υποψιν μας???

----------


## mitsman

> Ναι σωστά το είχα δει... Τέλειο κλουβί!! Μόνο 130??


Αυτο ελεγα και εγω οταν το πηρα..... για αυτο καλο ειναι να μπουκοταρουμε καμμια φορα την ξενη αγορα και να ενισχυουμε την ελληνικη, επειδη ξεφευγουμε ομως απο το θεμα μας ας σχολιασουμε ΜΟΝΟ το κλουβι σου και οποιος θελει καποια λεπτομερια παραπανω, ας μου στειλει πμ!

----------


## douke-soula

παρα πολυ ωραιο το σπιτακι σας  Ολγα και Πεπε  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011: 

θα το χαιροσαστε πολλα πολλα χρονια  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy: 

αντε και γρηγορα :Love0034:  :Love0034:  :Love0034:  

να το γεμισετε μικρα τσουλουφια  ::  ::  ::

----------


## μαρια ν

Τρομερο το κλουβι και πολυ ωραια παιχνιδια να το χαιρονται τα πουλακια σου.[αν μπορειτε στειλτε μου 
κι εμενα με πμ απο που πηρες Δημητρη το κλουβι]

----------


## giok

> παρα πολυ ωραιο το σπιτακι σας  Ολγα και Πεπε 
> 
> θα το χαιροσαστε πολλα πολλα χρονια 
> 
> αντε και γρηγορα 
> 
> να το γεμισετε μικρα τσουλουφια




Θα γεμίσουμε τσουλουφάκια ή θα το κάνουμε Broakback mountain εκεί μέσα  ::  ???? Η Όλγα δεν είναι πιστοποιημένη όσον αφορά το φύλλο οπότε παρόλο που η συμπεριφορά προς θηλυκό κάνει έχει πιθανότητες να βγει & _Jorge_  ::  . Είδομεν...  :Happy:

----------


## zack27

χαχα ωραιο το κλουβι !!! καλη διαμονη να εχουν!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ όμορφα τα κλουβιά σου.Μπορείς να κόψεις πλεξι στη διάσταση μιας σελίδας Α4 και να το βάλεις χαμηλά εκεί που αρχίζει το μπολ γύρω γύρω.Το είχα κάνει στο παλιό μου κλουβί.Είχα πάει σε κατάστημα που έφτιαχνε πινακίδες και ΝΤΕΚΟΡ καταστημάτων.Μάλιστα όταν του είπα για το λόγο που το ήθελα δεν μου πήραν χρήματα και μου έκοψαν από κομμάτια που είχαν μείνει από δουλειές τους.

----------


## giok

> Πολύ όμορφα τα κλουβιά σου.Μπορείς να κόψεις πλεξι στη διάσταση μιας σελίδας Α4 και να το βάλεις χαμηλά εκεί που αρχίζει το μπολ γύρω γύρω.Το είχα κάνει στο παλιό μου κλουβί.Είχα πάει σε κατάστημα που έφτιαχνε πινακίδες και ΝΤΕΚΟΡ καταστημάτων.Μάλιστα όταν του είπα για το λόγο που το ήθελα δεν μου πήραν χρήματα και μου έκοψαν από κομμάτια που είχαν μείνει από δουλειές τους.



Θα ψάξω να βρω ναι.... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάθε μέρα στο πάτωμα γίνεται χαμός....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Θα ψάξω να βρω ναι.... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάθε μέρα στο πάτωμα γίνεται χαμός....


Γιώργο εγώ τότε το έλυσα οριστικά.Πρέπει να πάρεις σωστά τα μέτρα σου.Ζήτα να σου κάνουν και τρυπίτσες οπότε με ένα λεπτό συρματάκι θα μπορείς να δέσεις τα πλεξι και θα μπορείς να βγάζεις και να τα πλένεις.Εκτός αν βάζεις μεμβράνη για τα τρόφιμα διάφανη και την αλλάζεςι συχνά.Δεν ξέρω όμως αν την χαλάνε με τα τσιμπήματα και κατά πόσο θα είναι ασφαλής.

----------


## giok

Παλιά χρησιμοποιούσα διαφάνεια πλαστική διαφανή (αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν για εξώφυλλο όταν δένεις με πλαστικό σπιράλ ένα βιβλίο). Είχα βολευτεί αλλά την μαδούσε λίγο & φαινόταν & η βρωμιά.. Αν μου το κόψουν & στα μέτρα κιόλας θα είναι πολύ πρακτική & κομψή λύση το πλέξι γκλας. Απλά μπροστά θα πρέπει να μην βιδωθεί τελείως το πλέξι γκλας γιατί πρέπει να μπαίνει & να βγαίνει η ταίστρα

----------


## vicky_ath

Κ εγώ με το πλεξιγκλας έχω βρει την ησυχία μου!!
Αν βρεις τρόπο να το προσαρμόσεις χωρίς να έχει κενά θα είναι τέλειο!!

----------


## giok

Τρύπες σίγουρα θα μπορέσω να κάνω & με ηλεκτρικό τρυπάνι που έχω. Το κόψιμο με προβληματίζει (εννοώ αν δεν μου το κόψουν επακριβώς)

----------


## vicky_ath

Εμένα μου το έκοψαν στο μαγαζί που το αγόρασα με το ειδικό μηχάνημα, που πιο ακριβές κόψιμο δεν γινόταν..... βγήκε ακριβώς στα εκατοστά που το ζήτησα!

----------


## Georgia_io

Πολύ ωραίο το κλουβάκι σου!!!

Καλή διαμονή στα μικρά σου!!! Να το χαίρονται!!  :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τρύπες σίγουρα θα μπορέσω να κάνω & με ηλεκτρικό τρυπάνι που έχω. Το κόψιμο με προβληματίζει (εννοώ αν δεν μου το κόψουν επακριβώς)


Τα κόβουν ακριβώς επειδή κάνουν κατασκευές και μετράει η λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## Athina

Πολύ όμορφο!
Καλή τους διαμονή!  :Love0063:

----------


## xarris21

μπορεις να μου στειλεις λινκ με το κλουβι???πληρωσες με αντικαταβολη ή με καρτα??(αν μ επιτρεπεις φυσικα).ακομα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν πιστευεις οτι ειναι καταλληλο για 1 ευτιχισμενο κοκατιλ??? 
Ευχαριστω πολυ και καλη χρονια!!!

----------


## xarris21

μπορεις να μου στειλεις λινκ με το κλουβι???πληρωσες με αντικαταβολη ή με καρτα??(αν μ επιτρεπεις φυσικα).ακομα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν πιστευεις οτι ειναι καταλληλο για 1 ευτιχισμενο κοκατιλ??? 
Ευχαριστω πολυ και καλη χρονια!!!
με πμ φυσικα ετσι ...και αν μπορεις πες μου και ποσο σου κοστισε ολο συνολικα (ποτιστρες,παιχνιδια κτλ)

----------


## giok

Καλημερα! Σου έστειλα πμ Χάρη! Ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------

